# Individual Most Responsible For My Slide



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

*Lamar.* All he did was discretely suggest I evaluate the properties of a couple of H. Upmann Magnum 50 EL's shortly after they were released. You bastage, Lamar.

*Honorable mention: RcktS4.* You bastage, Raney.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Allanb3369, Joed, and most recently, SANDMAN (you bastage!)...:tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

MoTheMan - Mo was the first gorilla to really help me out. Sometimes I wonder if that was a good or bad thing :r

PaulMac- another elder gorilla who helped me along the way when I was wet behind the ears.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

funnymantrip.....lead me to the cc cliff and I jumped.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Dad got me started, but DeNeiro gave me the shove that sent me tumbling down! I may have fallen further than he has so now I'm taking him even further down with me! :chk


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Galaga was singelhandedly responsible for my slide. I've kept his identity secret from my wife, but if she ever finds out, hes in trouble.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Funnymantrip said:


> Galaga was singelhandedly responsible for my slide. I've kept his identity secret from my wife, but if she ever finds out, hes in trouble.


Galaga! Crafty bastage, that one.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Club Stogie in general... :hn


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

jovenhut, C.A.O. Brazilia, newcigarz - I thank you, my fiance _does not_. :tu


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Outside of CS-My Brother-in-Law
Here in the Jungle-txdyna65 and volfan. Bastages!!:ss


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

ResIpsa - I engaged in my first NST with him...and he opened the trap door...


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

Shack Herf. All the guys putting incredible sticks into passes and everyone else that always seemed to be handing me something to try after they got done laughing at my gurkhas :tu Too many to name but the know who they are


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Club Stogie in general... :hn


Dave! The thread is for naming a name. You have a lot to offer in a thread dedicated to blaming someone other than ourselves. I know you do. Please cast some blame. Think back... Wax on... wax off... a name will come thru the haze of smoke I know is in front of you.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> Dave! The thread is for naming a name. You have a lot to offer in a thread dedicated to blaming someone other than ourselves. I know you do. Please cast some blame. Think back... Wax on... wax off... a name will come thru the haze of smoke I know is in front of you.


OK OK...Drevim. There,happy now? :r


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> OK OK...Drevim. There,happy now? :r


Yes. Yes. _(gleeful hopping from foot to foot) _  Drevim gets a plaque in the Great Hall of the Bastages.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Skip (Opus...formerly Opusxox) for my first NST, and first CC's.....including a '98 R&J Churchill that is still among the top 3 cigars I've ever had!! :ss


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

shaerza said:


> Shack Herf. All the guys putting incredible sticks into passes and everyone else that always seemed to be handing me something to try after they got done laughing at my gurkhas :tu Too many to name but the know who they are


Blame someone or withdraw. Do you think you have some special immunity from blaming someone? This thread is about blame. Naming names. Tighten up please and follow 68's name-calling example.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Allanb

Herfing with Allan has virtually destroyed me. In a good way, I assure you. :tu


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Skip (Opus...formerly Opusxox) for my first NST, and first CC's.....including a '98 R&J Churchill that is still among the top 3 cigars I've ever had!! :ss


Skip. He's like galagas east coast evil twin.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

No question... *Budprince*. First it was cigars in general... THEN he sent me hurtling headlong down into the abyss from whence their is no return - without so much as a warning! :ss

(with shaking fist...) *Budprince *- YOU BASTAGE!

_(Hey Moo... does that present the right mix of vitriol and appreciation? :ss )_


----------



## shaerza (May 21, 2007)

But you see that just would not be fair to just blame one of them! I think probably half the gentlemen that attended gave me somthing. But if you must have names then I will blame Icehog and Alanb since they were the two explaining every stick to me the first night. And Tom traded me some shitty stick for the Gurkha that he wanted so badly! :tu



Mister Moo said:


> Blame someone or withdraw. Do you think you have some special immunity from blaming someone? This thread is about blame. Naming names. Tighten up please and follow 68's name-calling example.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

shaerza said:


> But you see that just would not be fair to just blame one of them! I think probably half the gentlemen that attended gave me somthing. But if you must have names then I will blame Icehog and Alanb since they were the two explaining every stick to me the first night.


Lets not get too wrapped up in the contradiction of blaming people for what we do to and for ourselves. Very counterproductive to this thread.

Thank you getting down to some excellent blaming. Icehog and all'b are obvious bastages who deserve a lot of blame.

Name names, people. Someone, somewhere, should be held accountable.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Snowy...that bastage! Herfed with him once and from there on, it was downhill. :ss


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Difficult to name a single person who started the slide but most recently Sandman and The Prof have both pushed me into another plane. You guys SUCK! (not really but there you go)


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

LasciviousXXX - Damn you Dustin for sending some sweet sticks in my first NST trade. As I think back I think I sent Dustin some Ghurkas. Sorry bro, now I know better - :hn


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I am going to have to hit Eric from kiokicigars for that one, he was waaaaay too helpful and put together a smokin sampler for me. I was happy in my little CC world smoking a stick or two. Then boom

Then in a very very close second I feel free to blame the entire community of CS for that

RH Bead thread - oh I gotta buy that
Palio Cutter thread - oh I gotta buy that
Bombing thread - oh hell ya I am doing that
Taboo thread - oooh those sound great and what a deal I will buy that
Fredster thread - ooh that must be a good gar will have to get that

and so on and so on.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I think I am too young to be a silversmith's apprentice. So I will just say CS in general, with some help from TriShield, Dokk, and RenoB.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

David Klugman - "enough is a relative term", "Welcome to the dark side"

PaulMac gets an honorable mention


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

OpusOx for me, did my NST with him. Things just haven't been the same.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Mothemadbomber - the initial shove down the slope.
TXMatt for initiating a confilict requiring developing a supply chain
Opusex, CigarTexan and NavyDoc - Vintage? You can get vintage?
The Dark Lord - Davidoff, Dunhills and 1492's ... OH MY!

And probably the most significant person, someone no one here knows. My ex partners wife who destroyed our old business. Got me fired and put us in the position by starting our own business which enables us to continue to eat and provide shelter to our families while sliding. Thank you XXXX!!!


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

The Professor--who taunted me with CC's prior to my joining CS. He would say stuff like, "you know you want some;" "I have candy," and "mmmmm ... ryj ..." BASTAGE!!!!! :ss Thanks for the push, d. You're the best. 

To zemekone for giving me my first truly vintage cigar. Hollywood, madurofan, j6ppc, Kiwi, and chibnkr for the giant shove down the slope through shame. to quote michael, "you're smoking WHAT?!??! who let this guy in here." :r


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Da Klugs(Dave) introduced me to the darkside with a wild monkey trade early on...and more recently I seem to be in awe of what 68TriShield(Dave) smokes on a daily basis.


----------



## ForestPuma (Jun 28, 2007)

TireIron(Dave) introduced me to the darkside and Paul(Navydoc) and Fred(Rockstar) threw me over the cliff. Thanks a lot guys! I could be smoking my Rocky Patels right now oblivious to the darkside. Now I am obsessed.:r


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

I was young. I was innocent. Then along came SmokeyJoe with cigars from ALL over the world...Need I say more? Sigh. What did I used to do with all that money. Ahhh, now I remember...groceries, car payments, haircuts...stuff like that...I think :tu


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

I will have to say TXMatt with his cheap smokes thread. :ss


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Radar(some of the smokes were from Edisonbirds stash) and Mo the Man were the first. Sure miss Gary.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

BarneyBandMan said:


> I was young. I was innocent. Then along came SmokeyJoe with cigars from ALL over the world...Need I say more? Sigh. What did I used to do with all that money. Ahhh, now I remember...groceries, car payments, haircuts...stuff like that...I think :tu


Young?  Innocent? :r

Maybe a mod can move this to the jokes forum?


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Yazzie - I win a contest of his and get my special winnings - all over after that. Thanks Mark! :tu


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Toddzilla and caskwith, primarily. The first for showing me the ways of the dark side, and the latter for sending me my first little sampler.

Of course muziq has been no help, as he always seems to find some excuse to send me a pile of goodies.....not that there's anything wrong with that. :chk


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ji aka Khubli. He sent me some stinkies one day in a bomb, I had smoked the unmentionables in Korea, but had not since then. It's all *HIS* fault.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Beachcougar said:


> I could be smoking my Rocky Patels right now oblivious to the darkside. Now I am obsessed.:r


^^So cool when the pure truth is spoken.

I won't out the guy who kicked me over the edge until he posts here, but he is a very generous fellow Stumptowner. He knows who he is. 
Icehog has been a great advisor as well, thanks Tom!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Ray aka 4WheelVFR. He sent me 3 aged ISOM's in a Blind Tasting. From that point forward the search was on!:ss


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Ron (RGD) replied to a WTS ad that I put up looking to trade a Sopranos staff jersey for cigars. He said I would like what he sent.

I had never really had Cuban cigars before the package with over a dozen different ones arrived.

I gave me a really good idea of several different marcas and sent me spiralling out of control.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

That group of S.H.I.T.er's done me in.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Bruce (aka The Dark Lord)
Ron (aka ucmba)

They both threw me right into the fires.
I'm continually learning things from both of these guys.
Their knowledge of this hobby (cigars, stories, etc.) is amazing.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

No doubt about it .... Partagaspete. It's been all downhill since that Monte #2 from Tony.

Honorable mention: LasciviousXXX ... Dustin's "Beginners List" was a great road map.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Moglman gifted me a Timothy Leary moment and I've been pursuing this high ever since. You never forget the first time nor can you repeat innocence lost.

Thank you Scott for your friendship and continued mind altering gifts.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

I would like to thank the following bastages for my push:


OldSailor
RHNewfie
Sancho
MarkTHS
Shaggy


Thanks Bastages


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

malinois1 said:


> I will have to say TXMatt with his cheap smokes thread. :ss


It is sort of the USA Today of responsibility for slides. Matt has a knack for corrupting the mass-market with his powerful cannister grapeshot-scattergun technique.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

That damn Klugs guy.

He was my second newbie trade. It was a fairly ugly experience for the poor innocent newbie. :hn

I still have his address, and still think of him from time to time.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Way before the days of CS over on ICG ...poker, filly, Driller1, JB, and MattR helped me along the way. Sure there have been others but these individuals showed me the way, right from wrong, and good form/manners on the cigar bbs. I thank them for this gift!!!!


----------



## GAW (May 25, 2007)

LasciviousXXX - Dustin for providing the weapon( that insidious list) and Puffy69 -Freddy for providing the bullets,especially the vintage ones that will blow your brains out!:ssJerry


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

GAW said:


> LasciviousXXX - Dustin for providing the weapon( that insidious list) and Puffy69 -Freddy for providing the bullets,especially the vintage ones that will blow your brains out!:ssJerry


Recurring theme here... the bastages.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Navydoc 
PaulMac 
and DaKlugs! 



Oh how I remember winning a fiver of Olor Fuerte's from cigarauctioneer.com and getting so giddy when they arrived.



Thanks Fellas.:ss


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Aside from the guys at my local B&M? This dude names James (Croatan) who pushed and pushed, and keeps pushing me over the edge, down the slope, and through the Gulf of Mexico straight into the Harbor of Havana. :cb


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Definitely Dball. "Wanna come over and have a cigar tonight? Oh yea, don't bring any cigars with you, I'll take care of it."

Bastage:r


----------



## pmwz (Aug 9, 2007)

My mom got me started with cuban cigars. The first time she went to cuba she brought me 2 cohiba siglos and a monte 2. The last time she went she got me a monte 2, 2 cohiba siglo II and 2 H. Upmann Connoisseur No1. 
I am already looking forward for the next time...


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Scott (moglman) and his first NST with me. And some of the MoB fellas!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I'd have to say burninator. Jason was my splitmeister when I was first venturing onto the dark side. :ss


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Many have contributed but the first to push me to the edge was P-Town Smokes. 

The bastid that pushed me over, way over, was the oft mentioned Klugs. 

Many other have contributed as well but it is truly these guys fault. :ss


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

wow my list can go on forever... 

poker
filly
cigarflip


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

The culprit may not realize it, but it was JoeD.
It was.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

The people that came to the first and second San Diego mini-herfs. Was just a little local get together but eventually all the current SHIT crew plus some fellas(sorry Jen, I mean you too) from up North and Calexico. The first herf. The second herf. Besides all the fun we had, I was amazed that the gorillas from far away that would drive though hours of SoCal traffic to spend a few hours smoking cigars and shooting the :BS. Seriously, there is no traffic like SoCal traffic. Thanks Jen, Barry, Gabe, Gerry, Kelly, Mo, and WillyGT!

ps Steve(MM2(SW)S), you still alive Bro?


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm going to have to blame tech-ninja for my descent.  He orchestrated the first box split that I was a part of and that was all she wrote. Aside from being a great guy and a great friend, he's also an incredibly bad influence! :ss


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm just going to go ahead and blame myself.:hn


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Club Stogie in general... :hn


:tpd: I'd say CS pushed me over the cliff.

My friend Scott gave my my first CC which was a Choix Supreme. Once I smoked that tasty bugger, I was suddenly on a road with no turns!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Individual Most Responsible For My Slide?

That's easy:










And I can't thank you enough, Brother.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

Easy, for me is the TS. Mister Moo.

Before Mister Moo. One 150 count desktop humidor.

After Mister Moo. One 150 count desktop & one 100 Qt. coolerdor that is completely filled.

I call it the "Mister Moo effect." Also known as the "my wife is pretty pissed secondary effect."


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Airborne RU said:


> Easy, for me is the TS. Mister Moo.


Whatta bastage.

Here. Relax. Have a cuppa freshly brewed coffee. Heh.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Sandman said:


> I'm just going to go ahead and blame myself.:hn


:r:r Nice Call Matt! :ss


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Sandman said:


> I'm just going to go ahead and blame myself.:hn


I'll blame you too, Matt :r


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Sandman said:


> I'm just going to go ahead and blame myself.:hn











I would have to accept responsibility for my slide as well.
:tu


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

okierock told me about CS and puffdaddy kicked me down a couple of slopes. JERKSAINTS

posts by dustin, klugs and txmatt have been no help, no help at all


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Well...honestly...Mitchell and Vahe. Regarding a push to the really _serious_ poo sticks - Dave, Bruce, Sean, and Ron.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Sancho

Chris is more of a keeping-up-with-the-jones' style of an enabler, though. I feel like everytime we smoke together, I need something new to show him. Its a horrible system we have.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

4WheelFVR got me on my second NST, but the guy who said "here... have a seat in the nice chair... nevermind that it is attached to a slingshot pointed downward..." was Justinphilly. Someday, I'll make him pay...

thanks, bro!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

cre8v1 said:


> I'm going to have to blame tech-ninja for my descent.  He orchestrated the first box split that I was a part of and that was all she wrote. Aside from being a great guy and a great friend, he's also an incredibly bad influence! :ss


And I'm gonna have to blame *YOU*!!!!

You and your constant "here, try this", "here, puff that". 

Never trust the PSHC


----------



## Tw3nty (Jan 25, 2008)

I have to agree with ted and cre8v1. First, cre8v1 invited me to my first cuban herf and showed me particularly into the dark side. Then Techninja gave me my first Cuba, Bolivar. Its been all down hill from there. Now i have boxes and will be damned forever for doing illegal things. 

All of you have ruined me. Damn this cruel club stogie world. damn...you.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I'd have to say Coppertop and IHT. Old Coppertop and I smoked together about once a week at his place, and I got to smoke some REALLY nice cigars- thanks bro! IHT was just about done with cigars, but he still edumucated me quite a bit and sold me his wine cooler. Now, I can also blame IHT on my slide down the pipe slope. Thanks fellas!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

txdyna65........:hn


----------

